# best cordless circular saw??



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

Dewalt 20v for me. Although I haven't tried anything else.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Jason Laws said:


> If you really want some cordless power, use what I used when I was an Amish shed builder - a gas powered circular saw (just don't use it inside!)


I actually really want a gas powered circ saw. I think a worm drive with the electric motor swapped for a weed eater motor could work well.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Delete


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

A little off course , but has anyone tried the Dewalt cordless slide compound miter yet?


----------



## Jason Laws (Aug 13, 2015)

TempestV said:


> I actually really want a gas powered circ saw. I think a worm drive with the electric motor swapped for a weed eater motor could work well.


You can buy a new Amish made one for about $1200.00 or so, with either a 7 1/4 or 8 1/4 blade. Keystone Airpower in Myerstown, PA (866) 866 - 9224 will send you a catalog with one in it (Amish company). Saws that are "converted" for use for Amish use always cost a lot. The saw that I used and this one I think has a Sthil chainsaw body with a circular saw on the side. Beware: these saws have plently of power and vibrate all over the place, but you can gang cut through a stack of Advantech or plywood like butter; the vibration makes them not so accurate. I used to work with the man who brought the saw back to the Amish market and then sold the rights to someone else - now he does wind powered air compressors. As a side note, I used to use an air powered DeWalt circular saw too (REALLY loud!) and many other strange tools before I left the Amish.


----------



## Ohteah (Apr 3, 2013)

Just saw recon 7 1/4 fuel bare tool for a buck fifty on CPO. 20 off labor day. 130 shipped is tempting. 

Got the 6 1/2, I'm a lefty though. I'll probably bite.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Ohteah said:


> Just saw recon 7 1/4 fuel bare tool for a buck fifty on CPO. 20 off labor day. 130 shipped is tempting.
> 
> Got the 6 1/2, I'm a lefty though. I'll probably bite.


I'm also a lefty. I really like the 7-1/4. Nice having a birds eyes view of the cut line, instead of leaning over the saw or using the table grooves.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

What is cpo?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

AGullion said:


> What is cpo?


http://www.cpooutlets.com/

This is the all brand website. They have specific sites for specific brands and sometimes you get a better selection at the brand specific sites.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks man.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Ok guys , help me out ...in all.set up on 18/volt Milwaukee....do I want the 18/volt fuel saw or the 20? I have the 18 volt now, its not fuel though .


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

AGullion said:


> Ok guys , help me out ...in all.set up on 18/volt Milwaukee....do I want the 18/volt fuel saw or the 20? I have the 18 volt now, its not fuel though .


The 20v saw would be dewalt.

If you already have milwaukee batteries, then you might think about one of the 18v Fuel saws. Compaired to the non fuel saw, besides more power, the fuel saws aren't as bulky, and have a rafter hook and light to illuminate the cut line. Milwaukee makes two fuel saws, one with a 6 1/2" blade on the left side, and another with a 7 1/4" blade on the right side.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Gotcha... Cool. I'm left handed, but used to a right sided powered saw...left handed ones seem to spit up a lot on me . thanks man


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

I like my 20v dewalt. Bet I haven't pulled corded out but maybe once to cut metal in the entire 9 months I've had it. Used it all day long a few times ripping Osb sheeting during a siding job. Held up very well! I'd rather have a 7 1/4 blade for cost reasons but buying the 6 1/2 ones off Amazon isn't a bad deal either.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

I have the Makita brushless .Have not used the milwuakee just putting a plug in for the makita .I really like this saw . This saw cuts very smoothly and easily .Maybe due to the size but i can cut excellent miters and what not easily .i find it's cut accuracy way superior to my worm drive . i like the rafter hook ,easy to use .- bought 5ah battery for it which seems to do very well .so far for my work i have yet to use the whole battery in a day .blades are cheap at my yard .
I think which ever you get will be fine ,these brushless saws are outstanding


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks , man corded tools have come so far in power and weight .


----------

